

I never understood how much healthcare in the US costs until I got Appendicitis - vladgur
http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1tugnm/i_never_truly_understood_how_much_healthcare_in/

======
johnward
What I don't understand is that when I get a bill for anything healthcare
related it's just a generic description. They don't explain what I am paying
for. I can match it up with the EOB by amount usually but it's almost as if
they make it so vague so they can just keep sending you bills for the same
procedure.

------
vladgur
Just today I learned of
[https://www.healthcarebluebook.com/](https://www.healthcarebluebook.com/)

